# effects of tossing garbage just anywhere...



## RV's mom

has anyone else seen this pic? I just saw it on my facebook page...

http://extra.mdc.mo.gov/news/images/fullsize/20100326-3.jpg

sad. I also attended a boating safety class today, the instructor detailed a great blue heron that had a plastic bag wrapped around it's beak/head.. they chased it around the lake for a week, trying to capture it to remove the bag.. bird got weaker and weaker (no food). I don't know the result, they didn't say, so I'm guessing it wasn't good outcome. Every time I go boating, I pick up trash from the lake. I could fill my boat and not touch a fraction of what is left on the water.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah, Terryo posted it a couple days ago. I've seen pictures like that before of RES. In fact I started cutting up all my plastic can rings about 5 or 6 years ago because of a picture like that. More important than cutting them up, though, is to put them in the trash and not toss them just anywhere. Seeing litter is another one of my pet peeves.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

So Sad!


----------



## jackrat

Another problem that is bigger than you would think is discarded fishing line thrown in the water. That is where the majority of it ends up. It can do some serious damage.


----------



## RV's mom

When I'm out and about (camping/fishing) I'm picking up other peoples trash. fishing line included. Any reels I have to re-spool I am sure the line is properly disposed of. All waste is a problem, some waste more than others. I hate to see wildlife suffer, for humans contempt of nature.


----------



## ascott

Fishing line should cost a ton of cash then people would likely not discard it in big wads along the shoreline as they are fishing....(I know I know, they would still do it and why should others suffer the higher cost )

Where I use to work, my supervisor and I were the ones always called to go out and help/save/collect the distressed wildlife on the property...fishing was allowed at the park and of course that equals birds bound by the lines discarded ...I do not know how many times we would have to tag team each other to catch the Great Blue Herrons with their legs twisted so tightly that they could only flop about on the ground---disgusting. Or the Coots beautiful green legs bound by the line then tangled in the cat tails....I submerged a couple of really nice work boots because some of them were so far in the middle of the cat tails that our poles/nets would not reach nor snap the cat tail to pull them to the shoreline....so I would just pull off my radio, pull out the cell phone and all other equipment and walk right in chest high...luckily that seemed to happen more in the summer than the winter 

I advocate against those damn plastic can holders so much that I believe the last time I purchased cans tethered that way was over 10 years ago....just won't buy them....but that is personal choice and am in no way asking or suggesting anyone else do the same...just sharing my choices is all...


----------



## froghaven5

Just awful  I almost never get those plastic 6 pack holders, but if I do I always cut them up. I hate seeing things like that.


----------



## drgnfly2265

Oh wow, that is so sad  I have never seen anything like that before.

I stoped littering 2 years ago. It's hard sometimes when I'm walking around and I have a piece of trash with no trash can around, but I'll put the trash in my pocket or bag that I have. Sometimes I wonder if it even makes a difference. But you never know if not tossing a wrapper on the ground or anything like that could save and animals life...


----------



## african cake queen

hi, just found my neighbors cat. he had a walmart bag around his neck.some how he got the handles of the bag around his neck! its a huge maine coon, he was so upset he let me rip the bag off. he is very shy and doesnt let you pet him, but he knew enought to let me get the bag off. my good deed! yeah me! lol lindy


----------



## blafiriravt

very sad


----------



## Cherbear

Now I know why I always cut those things up whenever I have one. 

Every once in a while we find trash in our front yard that people have thrown out their car windows. How hard is it to throw it away once you get home or wherever? I don't understand.


----------



## Torty Mom

So sad!!! Just aweful to see.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo

Very sad indeed. Obviously became entangled at a young age and remained so for years.


----------



## 100mph tortoise

Thats sad i felt a fire burn in me when i seen that pic. I went fishing the other day and thought i had a fish turns out i had a big piece of garden mesh on my line, i hate plastic


----------



## Grigor.Love.

D': So awful...


----------



## Jacqui

momo said:


> hi, just found my neighbors cat. he had a walmart bag around his neck.some how he got the handles of the bag around his neck! its a huge maine coon, he was so upset he let me rip the bag off. he is very shy and doesnt let you pet him, but he knew enought to let me get the bag off. my good deed! yeah me! lol lindy



You would not believe how often this happens at our house. It's like there is some sort of universal cat lure attached to those handles. Some of mine will have them around their necks, just between me bringing one load of groceries in til the next.


----------

